#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Dont Miss the Amazing Sardar!!

## akchadha

A travelling salesman drove into a small town where a circus was playing.

    A sign read: 'Don't Miss the Amazing Sardar.' :ignat_02:

    The salesman bought a ticket and sat down.

   There, under The Big Top, in the center ring, was a table with three walnuts on it.

    Standing next to it was a middle-aged Sardar.

    Suddenly, the Sardar dropped his pants, whipped out his huge male equipment and - crack, crack, crack - smashed all three walnuts with three mighty  swings!

    The crowd erupted in applause and the Sardar was carried off on their shoulders.

    Fifteen years later the salesman visited the same little town, found the same circus and saw the same faded sign that read, 'Don't Miss the Amazing Sardar'

    He couldn't believe the old guy was still alive, much less still doing his
act!

    He bought a ticket.

    Again, the center ring was illuminated.

    This time, however, instead of walnuts, three coconuts were placed on the table.

The Sardar stood before them, and then suddenly dropped his pants and -thud, thud, thud - smashed the coconuts with three swings of his amazing equipment.

    The crowd went wild!

    Amazed, the salesman requested a meeting with him after the show.

    'You're incredible!' he told the Sardar 'but I have to know something. I saw your act 15 years ago and you were using walnuts. Why the switch from walnuts to coconuts?'

    'Oye Puttar', said the Sardar. 'Ye to umr ka takaza hai. Ab mai buddha ho gaya hoon' Salesman is puzzled, says "But Prahji, what has it got to do with age?

    Sardar "Oye khotey, my eyesight is bad now. I can't see the walnuts!"






  Similar Threads: Sardar sarovar project Dont ever try engineering Things U dont Know !!!! Matrimonials ads - - - -TOO GOOD, PLZ DONT MISS IT

----------

